# Cuba



## Kumalo (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi,

the text is still in german but anyways I want to share my impressions from Cuba:

http://kumalo.de.tl/Kuba.htm

regards,
Philipp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wadew (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you Philipp! 
                                 -Wade


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 17, 2012)

Very interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome habitat videos! Thanks for sharing, Philipp!


----------

